# Xanth



## kyeugh (Jul 19, 2013)

I haven't been reading the Xanth novels too long, having just finished Castle Roogna, but so far I've found it amazing. The characters are well-constructed a s relatable, the plots are great and thought through, and I love the puns. Has anyone else read Piers Anthony?  What do you think about the series?


----------

